# Level3 buys DDoS mitigation company BlackLotus



## MannDude (Jul 1, 2015)

http://level3.mediaroom.com/2015-07-01-Level-3-Acquires-DDoS-Mitigation-Company-Black-Lotus

What do you think this means for the customers of Black Lotus?


----------



## HBAndrei (Jul 1, 2015)

Congrats to black lotus then


----------



## Francisco (Jul 1, 2015)

Jesus, this brands been passed around almost as much as a G- nevermind.

Anyone using BL get an email/introduction from them and or any idea if pricing is going to stay the same?

Francisco


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jul 1, 2015)

I'd be more interested to know who they might have tried to acquire before picking up BL...


----------



## Dillybob (Jul 1, 2015)

Downtime.  D2jsp is one the largest forums on the net and uses BL. I'm curious how their admin will handle it when they have to switch.


----------



## Nick_A (Jul 1, 2015)

Their notice to existing customers mentions no near term changes, but that "[SIZE=11pt]over time, you will be able to take advantage of our robust, integrated DDoS Mitigation architecture backed by intelligence derived from our extensive threat visibility."[/SIZE]

Seems the merger is already well under way judging by the associated websites and my sales rep's email signature.


----------

